# my form..



## josh2772 (Oct 27, 2011)

feel like my elbow is to high..


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Seems good... I have always heard that you should try to keep your arm/elbow about even with the arrow shaft. But other them that all looks good!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi josh, i cant tell much from this pic its a bad angle.... it does look like your leaning some but im not 100% a pic of you shooting a level target will help. 1 close and 1 from every angle... the release looks long but not 100% one thing i do see is arrows on the ground....YOU SHOULD NEVER PICK A ARROW OFF THE GROUND AND SHOOT IT....................... YOU WILL MISS.... MAKE A ARROW HOLDER ...


----------



## josh2772 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm shooting downhill, my release is at it's shortest setting. I have an arrow holder, just don't always use it


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well i cant help you without a good pic . sorry


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

josh2772 said:


> View attachment 1335834
> 
> 
> feel like my elbow is to high..


I just went to Larry Wise, the archery coach, and my elbow was also high...it was because my draw length was too short. Try lengthening your draw a half inch and see if your elbow is more in line with arrow. He says your shoulders should be even, with your body looking like a T.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

As long as the your draw elbow is above the arrow line.....is good. Ever watch Michelle Ragsdale, her elbow was almost straight up!! And she can outshoot most of us!

The question is - How are you shooting?


----------



## josh2772 (Oct 27, 2011)

subconsciously said:


> As long as the your draw elbow is above the arrow line.....is good. Ever watch Michelle Ragsdale, her elbow was almost straight up!! And she can outshoot most of us!
> 
> The question is - How are you shooting?


Since I've lowered my elbow and a few other things I get about a 2 or 3 inch group at 20 yards


----------



## abdapt (Apr 15, 2012)

ok just signed in but I will have a go at ya ! 
we will start from stance up , young man ..
stand up straight , head over spine , and be tall ! 
draw length is too long , 1 inch at least 
you are not centered over your hips at all
your bow arm / shoulder looks great - leads 1me to belive your draw cycle is smooth and comfortable , 
your elbow is too far behind your head - this works very well for lean , tall , fit , and flexiable archers 

again out on a limb open your stance , step back with your right foot , 6 inches 
get the weight off your hells ! 
front foot forward , weight on it - aggressive - head level -( its a tad bit pointing down )
open the angle between the feets 
something is very wrong with the draw length , and basic set up with the bow -
your peep coud be low ??
Stand erect and proud , t will clear at least 50% of what i say is a problem .
or let it all ride and enjoy shooting .....
Your T is a week S ..


----------



## josh2772 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll have to get someone to take a new pic, my form feels much better now


----------

